# bosch 1617evs?



## Stubbornrookie (Mar 16, 2013)

hello everyone, I am in the Vancouver B.C. area and was wondering if anybody knows where to find this router at a good price. If not I might have to go visit my sister in seattle. also if anybody in my area knows of a good place to find various types of project wood that would be helpful too. thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Odds are a trip to the US is in order. Be sure to read the sticky thread about the accessories used with this router so you can get all the goodies on your trip.


----------



## Stubbornrookie (Mar 16, 2013)

Okay thank you. I'm always saying I need to visit family more often anyways.... Now I've got the perfect motivation!


----------



## bnaboatbuilder (Jan 10, 2013)

Amazon generally has the best price on the Bosch routers (not counting the occasional sales from other retailers). Not sure if Amazon benefits Canada as well as it does in the US.

Also I watch ebay as it regularly has 1617 combo kits go for reasonable prices around $150 and below.

Another place to watch is CPO Tools. They run deals all throughout the year, from 15% off to free shipping, etc, as well as excellent reconditioned tools. I bought a new Bosch MRC23 combo set from CPO with 15% off, then bought another reconditioned MRF23 fixed based version to dedicate one handheld and one for table. I should be done with router purchasing now for many years.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect the Amazon advice will get you the best price and ship to your Sister's ( often free shipping with in the US ). Never EVER ship to Canada if they use UPS but smaller stuff is great if you can confirm they us USPS ( the good old US Post office ) which will likely get there about the same time as UPS but without the brokerage fees that UPS charges.


----------



## rprice (Dec 29, 2011)

Mike. How do you access that sticky thread that you mentioned.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit was US $189 this morning on Amazon. You can ask about best shipping method or just ship to your sister. This is $30 less than I bought mine for a couple of years ago. Really nice machine. Use one in my table (motor only) and the other for hand and plunge use.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Price said:


> Mike. How do you access that sticky thread that you mentioned.


At the top of each section is a group of "sticky" threads. The Bosch 1617 is at the top of "General Routing"...or click http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-bosch-1617evspk-1617evstb.html

earl


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

I second the motion that BNABOATBUILDER said earlier. Check out CPO website and I think that you can get a reconditioned 1617 with the same warranty that a new one has.

I believe I paid $ 150 with free shipping for tthe comb kit of 2 bases and the router motor. Hopfully they will ship to BC the same as the USA.

Good luck,

Ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, we have gone through the shipping to Canada thing many times and it's rough. Ask Richard (Gwizz), I am his US mailbox. BrianS has his things shipped here too.

John, I said the same thing with my pair of 1617's and look what happened! The PC7538 and the DeWalt 625 are not mine but I have a couple others not shown.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Google this and type in what manual want should be able download it

ebookbrowse. Com


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*routers*

Hi Mike a man with so many routers has got to be put up for for some award, nice collection i am very envious. regards carl.


----------



## Stubbornrookie (Mar 16, 2013)

thank you everybody for the help. Never used amazon but I will check it out & with luck have the router shipped to my sisters house. Once again thank you all


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, most router manuals are available in our router reference section.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, BJ (Bobj3) has more routers than Amazon. I think he is the record holder.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*routers*

Hi Mike do you think we could get Bobj3 to dis play his routers for us mere mortals this side of the sea in deepest darkest Africa. regards carl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carl

Just a butt in post ,you can see most of them in myloads 
Sorry for so many to look at (picture) but I do hold the record for most posted items,most uploads,most routers,most router bits and most router jigs...  how's that for blowing my own horn 

===



carl.p said:


> Hi Mike do you think we could get Bobj3 to dis play his routers for us mere mortals this side of the sea in deepest darkest Africa. regards carl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

for Carl

==


----------

